
The Second Avenue Subway and Property Values - c_moscardi
https://www.christianmoscardi.com/blog/2017/12/18/SAS-real-estate-values.html
======
c_moscardi
Author here! I'll keep an eye on this thread and would love to discuss
anything in the post that's of interest to you.

~~~
sharemywin
I really like the theme on your blog.

